# ? about snow plow mounts



## Ricks (Mar 1, 2004)

I have a 1997 TJ that I am thinking about putting a plow on. This would be be personal use and clearing a 1/2 mile private road. In my area you will see many used plows for sale. All of the ads state the plow was remove from a specific truck. Is it possible to pick up one of these used plows and get the correct mounting system for my Jeep. I know I will need a plow that is 6.5 or 7 feet wide. If this is incorrect please let me know.

Are there any plows I should stay away from. And what should I look for in a used plow?

I did spend some time reading through many of the questions and it appears as if my Jeep will be up to the task. 

Thanks

Rick..........


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ricks _
> *IIs it possible to pick up one of these used plows and get the correct mounting system for my Jeep.
> 
> Are there any plows I should stay away from. And what should I look for in a used plow?*


Yes - Contact a dealer for the type of plow you get for a mount.

Basically, that's personal preference. You could search for comments regarding the various brands of plows.

Leaks, frayed/split hoses, worn pins/holes and general condition (rust, etc).


----------



## 97Wrangler (Mar 30, 2003)

I also use a 97 TJ for plowing. I have a western 6'6". You will need to put air shocks or timbrens on the front end to assist in the weight. I installed everything myself so if you have any questions please feel free to ask. The TJ works good with the 6'6" plow but I would hate to see how much more weight the 7' puts on it. Good luck


----------

